# Hymer Spare Wheel - Help!, where can I get one?



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi All

Can any help with the following:

My MH, is a Hymer on a Merc chassis Sprinter 518. I have no spare wheel and want one before I go on holiday. It is the 6-hole type with the large dome as it is a tandem axle on the back. Anyone know where I could get a wheel?

Is there a special code for the wheel?

Are they standard Sprinter wheels and then if so I can source from a scrapyard and put a new tyre on it?

Secondly, someone suggested that I just take a spare tyre and use the Hymer provided foam to get me to a garage, give then the tyre and they put it on. Any merits in this.

I don't like to travel with a full spare, always used to have one for the caravan. The tyre size is 205/75 R 16 C 110/108 T C8 PR

Cheers 

Michael


----------



## DaveJM (Dec 29, 2008)

Two possibilities:-

1. Speak to local Merc main dealer (Trucks)

2. Establish wheel size and check on e bay or check with local motorfactors or scrap yard


Regards


David


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm with you, Michael. I wouldn't go anywhere without a 'proper' spare wheel. If you have a puncture while you're driving along, would the tyre be irreparably damaged by the time you stop? Tyres on motorhomes have considerably more weight on them than cars.

When I bought my new van recently, it had no spare - just the 'repair kit'. The dealer were able to swap over the cradle and spare from my old van to the new one - there was a space and mounting brackets just to the rear of the back axle. However, mine is a Fiat chassis.

As Dave says, speak to a Merc truck dealer. Have a look underneath (like I did on mine) and see if there is a space underneath where it could be mounted. I suspect many manufacturers leave them off to save weight.

Gerald


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for all who replied. Just to say my local merc dealer was very helpful and I got the tyre and wheel and all fitted at the same time. They did not charge for this service. Just comeback from 8 weeks in France and it worked perfectly - I did not have a puncture!

Cheers

Michael


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

michael

thanks for reporting back 8)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Merc Wheel*

They do occasionally come up on ebay, if anyone is looking for one in the future.

But if you have a 5 Series Sprinter, you could limp with 5 wheels to the nearest garage for repairs.

TM


----------

